# brick mailbox



## orionkf (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, I've been getting a lot of requests for brick mailboxes lately. I was just wondering if anyone had any plans for one, or basic installation instructions, i.e. (footing depth, width beyond structure, cinder blocks in the middle?) Also, any general masonry advise, tips, tricks would be helpful and greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Orion


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You may want to check local ordinances first. I have been reading quite a bit about mailbox structures being included in lawsuits because they were over-built, not breakaway or consisted of something like a diesel crankshaft that caused inordinate damage when struck......CYA!


----------



## orionkf (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Teetor. What is involved in the breakaway aspect of the design? When I first thought about it, I was going to pour a column of reinforced concrete to build around, but thought that might be overdoing it. Are some of these mailboxes hollow inside?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The 2 aspects that I would think about are breakaway and fragmentation.
I would use hollow wall construction, like an old chimney, on a slab. To fasten the box, suspend it with 4 tapcons (requires a 90* drill) and point in the face. This will also make box replacement easier if the lid is damaged or the box rots. 
I have fielded quite a few questions on replacing fully mortared in boxes.
If anyone does sue, at least you can say that an effort was put forth to provide a safe enclosure.
Mailbox specs. are 38-42" to the shelf of the box and 8-12" from the curb or road edge. I only know this as I am currently moving mine, I'm not a pro mailbox installer.


----------



## orionkf (Apr 7, 2005)

Pro mailbox installer or not, quite an ingenious solution, Teetor. I never would have thought of the tapcons and the 90° drill. They have brick mailboxes all over the new subdivisions around here, and I doubt that that much thought went into any of them.
So, are there any pro masons out there with experience with these?


----------

